# What's the funniest prank...



## LeftCoast (Sep 18, 2014)

Just curious what the stupidest shit you have talked someone into doing has been and why. For the sake of oogledom everyone should have a story like this.


----------



## mymotherisafish (Sep 18, 2014)

Ive been the victim of some good pranks. Once when I was housed up my friend put flour on my ceiling fan, froze my socks in a bowl of water, and to top it off stuck an alarm clock in my air vent on the ceiling that went off at 3 in the morning. I dont even remember what I did to him in the first place, but he got me back tenfold. I had flour in my room for months


----------



## Tude (Sep 18, 2014)

hehe bunch of them to me and by me. Best one was my first college - housed in a house (all women) and not the dorm. Got a hold of a magazine that had 12 or 14 pages devoted to a big glossy pages that when put together was of a naked man. And to another girl's door we tied a string to doorknob and ran it around the corner to the naked man (took up a large part of the wall. And where the ya know part was we taped on a half a bagel and tied the string to it. hehe - Unfortunately we did not know this girl's parents were visiting her and so they all came home, found the string and followed it back to naked man. She transferred into the dorm after that - I'm sure the parents thought highly of us.


----------



## DRAGON1583 (Sep 18, 2014)

I was in Jail in Marshall, MN one time, There was this 18yo kid that came in one time who was scared shittless. So to ease his mind we told him that it wasn't that bad and this was the best jail I had ever been to... "This place is sooo cool they even let you go fishing" (We told him there used to be an old swimming pool that they just filled with fish for the inmates to go fishing) "But you have to be here for 2wks with good behavior and have to have a letter/permission from your parents" 2wks later his parents showed up for a visit with a signed permission slip, fishing pole, and a tackle box. Needless to say the PO's weren't amused


----------



## See (Sep 18, 2014)

I remember a couple times drawing a bunch of cocks and wierd shit on friends faces if they passed out early then waking them up in the morning to go to the store and get a beer before they had a chance to look in the mirror. The look on the cashiers face was always priceless


----------



## DRAGON1583 (Sep 18, 2014)

Writing on someones face is common. its called elfing. General rule of thumb is, if you pass out with your boots on your fair game. boots off, most kids will leave you alone


----------

